# Workhorse Offers Compact Gas Conveyor Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products offers the MD8, a gas conveyor dryer manufactured by Interchange Equipment. This compact, yet powerful dryer is designed to cure a wide range of printed substrates. It offers the advanced features of larger dryers in a smaller footprint and at a competitive price. 

The patented Air Deflector recycling system, which recirculates air through the heat chamber, has high-velocity jet nozzles for optimum air distribution. This feature is typically found only on larger, more expensive dryers.

The standard oven size is eight feet, and it is powered by a 250,000 BTU stainless steel burner. The filter drawer slides in and out, and it has a side-access cleanout making it easy to clean. An enlarged heat plenum maximizes the air velocity. 

It has easy access controls, a high temp self-tracking belt and is ETL and CE approved. 

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

